# Ireland?



## haz619

Do coversure cover car valeters in ireland?


----------



## Shiny

Unfortunately not. We managed to get the Liability Insurance to include NI, but couldn't get them to cover Eire. 

Sorry.


----------



## haz619

Ok thanks, it just seems that insurance is so expensive over here compared to the UK


----------

